# What The ????



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I got blems!










What is DEE VEHICELADEL? lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dunno why but i laughed heartily at this.
thanks for the laugh tonight! haha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

tires produced 4:55 pm on Friday.....LOL:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Wow, lol what tire is that?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

The 29.5 Terminators I got in last week. All 4 are like that!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They must sell them across the pond maybe and they have to put something on that points to max inflation or non-highway usage in something other then english....what that is.. is anyone's guess though....lol


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

After that its all in normal English. I am sure it meant to say "See Vehicle Label".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez, if that was money, you'd have a collector's item on your hands


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Engrish. :haha:


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Col_Sanders said:


> After that its all in normal English. I am sure it meant to say "See Vehicle Label".


I agree. Looks like someone got lazy or fat fingered the keys when preparing the mold. :lol:


----------



## papaslim (Sep 30, 2011)

stupid terrorist always trying to fool us with there shenanigans, we know what up your to
infidels rule!


----------

